
Show HN: Firefox add-on to control video speed on Netflix, Prime, Twitch, etc. - piyujai
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/speedup-netflix-prime-videos/
======
phillipseamore
Please stop spamming this.

